# Oddessy 3 speed light weight, info please.



## STUPIDILLO (Jun 19, 2013)

I am looking for any information on an Oddessy (spelling?) 3 speed light weight. Looks to be from the late 1960's to early 70's. Bright yellow with peaked english style fenders. Sorry I can't post any pictures, as this is not my bike, and the pictures I saw were not the best & on my bosses phone. Just looking for any information for him. Not sure if it could be Oddyssey, as in the BMX company. Thanks!


----------

